# Tails



## FrostByte421 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im trying to find somewhere that sells tails, like tiger and husky.  Any suggestions?


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep.  Talk to myself or any of the various fursuit makers that tend to float around here.

In fact...  I've got a batch of fox tails about to go up for sale on Furbid, and I've been waiting for an excuse to try my hand at making a husky tail finally.  =3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

They have some on ebay, but you gotta check to see ever so often. Your better off checking out furs here on FAF like NoxTigress, who make em'.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Apr 17, 2009)

oh oh oh i make tails  i really like making husky ones too XD

http://photos.drakonicknight.com/GalleryThumbnails.aspx?gallery=164985&page=1

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool.  Yeah i even tried e-mailing the people at Mixedcandy.com, but they don't do just tails, and its hard as shit to find a site that does.  But, yeah Nox, I might just ask you about the tails.  The husky tail is for a friend.


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 18, 2009)

Feel free.  I've got examples in the middle link of my siggy, though I haven't gotten my recent batch (including the fox tails) posted up on dA yet.  Should do that this weekend...


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 21, 2009)

I really want to order one, what shipping thing do you use?  UPS?


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 21, 2009)

I just use the standard post office service.  (Royal Mail in my case, as I'm in the UK.)  But for something like Â£7 I can get tracking and all that good stuff, so no worries there.  Don't remember if insurance came with the Â£7 one or not, but I don't remember it being much more than that.  And it's all supposed to be a standard 5-7 working days for delivery.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I live in the US, so idk if it would got through our normal post thing.  My main concern is my father getting the package and being all like WTF?  I think I might ask my friend matt if i could have it delivered to his house, though when I tell him what i'm ordering, he'll probably laugh at me, lol.


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 22, 2009)

I've sent several tails and various other bits to the US just fine using the standard post.  Basically the Royal Mail pass the package on to the USPS and they deliver it from there.

Oh and don't forget, if you're over 18 your dad and bro can't legally open your mail so that shouldn't be _too_ big of a worry for you.  Unless you're under 18...  But yeah.  =3


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, well, I'm 27, but that wont stop them, lol.  anyway, ima figure this out in the next couple days, and when I do, you think you might do a commission for me?  =^.^=


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 23, 2009)

your parents and friends aren't chill with you wearing a tail? furry or not, tails win. so... maybe they should open up thier little minds a bit.


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 23, 2009)

FrostByte421 said:


> Yeah, well, I'm 24, but that wont stop them, lol.  anyway, ima figure this out in the next couple days, and when I do, you think you might do a commission for me?  =^.^=



I hate family like that.  It's a little thing called respect and boundaries.  But hopefully you'll be able to find a way around it, if needs be.  And you're more than welcome to commission me.  When you've decided just shoot me a PM and we'll start discussing the finer points of things.  ^_^


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, here is the story, and its a good one...   I asked my friend Matt if i could send it to his house, and said "I know your gonna laugh..."  

I have had my suspisions of him being a furry, but I wasn't fully sure until I asked him and he responded, "Dude... I want to get dog ears, preferibly german shepard."  

And I told him that the person I want to get my Tail off of does ears too.  So Nox, you might have 2 commissions coming your way!  =^.^=  

It's crazy that one of my best friends also be a furry!


----------



## Meeew (Apr 24, 2009)

FrostByte421 said:


> Well, here is the story, and its a good one...   I asked my friend Ray if i could send it to his house, and said "I know your gonna laugh..."
> 
> I have had my suspisions of him being a furry, but I wasn't fully sure until I asked him and he responded, "Dude... I want to get dog ears, preferibly german shepard."
> 
> ...



That's so awesome xD

Now you can go to cons together :3, cute


----------



## Corto (Apr 24, 2009)

If a transaction occurs between the OP and some poster, please comment the details via PM. Thanks.


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 25, 2009)

FrostByte421 said:


> Well, here is the story, and its a good one...   I asked my friend Ray if i could send it to his house, and said "I know your gonna laugh..."
> 
> I have had my suspisions of him being a furry, but I wasn't fully sure until I asked him and he responded, "Dude... I want to get dog ears, preferibly german shepard."
> 
> ...



Wow.  Talk about your coinsidences.  xD  ~goes to start peeking around for a good german shepard brown~



Corto said:


> If a transaction occurs between the OP and some poster, please comment the details via PM. Thanks.



Erm, yeah.  I generally swap to PM or some other more private form of conversation for the completion of my commissions.  But seeing as how Frost hasn't yet decided there is no commission to speak of just yet.

Don't worry, I promise I will do my best to ensure that he doesn't share horribly private information on a horribly public board.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Nox, I appreciate you willing to take a commission from me, but I did kinda find someone more local to do it for me.  It wasn't a decision based on quality of work or anything like that.  It's just that they are in my general area, and once my friend ray decides on what color he wants his ears, we already have prices and payment set up.  

Again I am still very appreciative, and just hope yo still love me!  =^_^=


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's cool.  Thanks for letting me know and I hope you get something good for yourself and your friend.


----------



## FrostByte421 (Apr 27, 2009)

When I get it, I'll post a pic of it with me attatched.  =^_^=  (might not have ears though, still undecided on that.)


----------

